# OLD STYLE CAR CLUB 5th ANNUAL MEMORIAL WEEKEND CAR SHOW



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Back side will be out next week .......


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## perlas48 (Nov 19, 2010)

:thumbsup::rofl: Choooow!!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

* BIGGER AND BETTER EVERY YEAR !!!!!!







*


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

*MAKING IT HAPPEN FOR*......... 2013


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

_*to
the
top*_


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> TTT![/QUOTE
> 
> Right on Loco ......F the carrot vato loco ..........:yessad::rofl:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Damnit that's all ur gonna remember now, huh? :banghead:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Big Big dance off going down for the kids so start practicing them moves...


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Big Big dance off going down for the kids so start practicing them moves...


Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> Qvo


:wave:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> Damnit that's all ur gonna remember now, huh? :banghead:


Are you guys go to the chicano park car show ?


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CHENTE said:


> Are you guys go to the chicano park car show ?


LETS BRING IT UP AT THE ALLIANCE MEETING ON THE 10TH.


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> LETS BRING IT UP AT THE ALLIANCE MEETING ON THE 10TH.


O RIGHT SOUNDS GOOD.....WHO HAS THE PICS WE TOOK AT THE LAST ALLIANCE MEETING???


----------



## DAVID E (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## DAVID E (Mar 29, 2010)

LOOK AT THAT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

DAVID E said:


> LOOK AT THAT
> View attachment 599437


YUP THATS THE ORIGINAL SHIRT........


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT for OLD STYLE:wave:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

cwplanet said:


> TTT for OLD STYLE:wave:


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

_CHENTE JR. (KIMO) REPRESENTING...PROUD TO SAY HE IS THE 3RD GENERATION OF OLD STYLE CAR CLUB......._


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

_*ART RAMIREZ (PRESIDENT) - GRANDPA 46, 48, 56 CHEVY'S
CHENTE RAMIREZ (V.P.) - SON 46 CHEVY 00 HARLEY DAVIDSON
CHENTE JR RAMIREZ (KIMO) MEMBER - GRAND SON 52 CHEVY TRUCK *_


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CHENTE said:


> O RIGHT SOUNDS GOOD.....WHO HAS THE PICS WE TOOK AT THE LAST ALLIANCE MEETING???


I DUNNO BUT I KNOW THAT WE WILL HV A PHOTOGRAPHER AT THE NEXT ONE.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Classics will be there to support Old Style


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

classic53 said:


> Classics will be there to support Old Style


Right on homie...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I DUNNO BUT I KNOW THAT WE WILL HV A PHOTOGRAPHER AT THE NEXT ONE.


Cool....


----------



## DAVID E (Mar 29, 2010)

all about family and friends


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Qvo TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

_*TO
THE 
TOP......*_


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

_*OLD STYLE IN D HOUSE !!!*_


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

night bump


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

_TTT!!!!_


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you my brothers for the Bumps...


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

old style in my house


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

where's that og shirt at?






need it for my collection


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

art said:


> where's that og shirt at?
> View attachment 600641
> need it for my collection


Snag it from David..


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> TTT!!!


Gracias my brother....


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Memorial Weekend locos....


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

shine em up ......


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

ALLIANCE MEMBER TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> ALLIANCE MEMBER TO THE TOP!!!![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The
Top....


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

O
S

T
T
T
!


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

WE WILL BE THERE HOMIE.....:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

MrWorm714 said:


> WE WILL BE THERE HOMIE.....:thumbsup:


Right on loco ....How is the vicla ?


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> O
> S
> 
> T
> ...



Right on homie ....


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

_*Old Style Car Club In D House !!!!!*_


----------



## DAVID E (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## DAVID E (Mar 29, 2010)

CHEC IT OUT


----------



## DAVID E (Mar 29, 2010)

COOL COOL


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

_* Old Style 
car club
Orange County*_


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

*TO

THE

TOP.....*


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

_*TO 

THE

TOP *_


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

morning bump


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Carrot bump.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

monday morning bump for the homies


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Up top!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> Carrot bump.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Careful with that carrot bumb homie....Make sure it's a bump not a poke....:roflmao:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

classic53 said:


> monday morning bump for the homies


Gracias loco .....How is the vicla ?? post some pics .....


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

*OLD STYLE CAR SHOW SCHEDULED AT WILLMORE ELEMENTARY SCHOOL, WESTMINSTER CA. FOR SUNDAY MAY 26TH 2013 (MEMORIAL WEEKEND)

VENDOR SPOTS AVAILABLE.
CALL VINCE RAMIMEZ AT 714 329-0416 
OR ART RAMIREZ 714 296-9065*


----------



## DAVID E (Mar 29, 2010)

TTTTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

mid week bump


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Right on...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT for Old Style


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Up top.


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

cwplanet said:


> TTT for Old Style


Thanks homie..


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> Up top.


Thanks for the carrot bump.... Did you read my comment
on the previous page?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CHENTE said:


> Thanks for the carrot bump.... Did you read my comment
> on the previous page?


I JUST SAW IT RIGHT NOW. :rofl:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

:roflmao:See you Sunday loco ...:h5:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CHENTE said:


> :roflmao:See you Sunday loco ...:h5:


:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CHENTE said:


> :roflmao:See you Sunday loco ...:h5:


Wassup Sunday...I will be Dj-ing in Vegas for Low Rider Style CC...if there is a meeting and y'all are voting on something...I second that emotion


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Orale homie Gracias do your thing out there
and be careful loco..


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Friday morning bump for Old Style


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

classic53 said:


> Friday morning bump for Old Style


:h5:


----------



## perlas48 (Nov 19, 2010)

LET'S DO THIS!!! :h5:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

JUST POSTING THIS ANYWHERE THAT I FREQUENT:
IM LOOKING FOR A PAIR OF 1986 CUTLASS GRILLES. OR CUSTOM MADE CUTLASS GRILLES. PLEASE PM ME ANY LEADS. THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> JUST POSTING THIS ANYWHERE THAT I FREQUENT:
> IM LOOKING FOR A PAIR OF 1986 CUTLASS GRILLES. OR CUSTOM MADE CUTLASS GRILLES. PLEASE PM ME ANY LEADS. THANKS IN ADVANCE.


I will keep eyes and ears open...


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CHENTE said:


> I will keep eyes and *ears* open...


:scrutinize:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

monday bump


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

T
T
T
!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> T
> T
> T
> !


Right on loco...


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## perlas48 (Nov 19, 2010)

Lil Bombas sez Nana.. Old Style in da house!! that's right mijo!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

_*Old Style Orange County Putting It Down .........
*__*2013 ...The World is Yours.......*_


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT for Old Style!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

cwplanet said:


> :thumbsup:TTT for Old Style!


Gracias bro

To

The

Top


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Classics ready to support Old Style.


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

classic53 said:


> View attachment 607922
> Classics ready to support Old Style.


Looking good homie.....


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

carrots in the house.


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

_*Flyer will be out within two weeks.......*_


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> carrots in the house.


:rofl: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

saturday bump before cruising the hog


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

classic53 said:


> saturday bump before cruising the hog


Where did you cruz too?


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT


Right on homie....


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

CHENTE said:


> View attachment 608205


:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TOO EARLY FOR A ROLL CALL? :dunno:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Let's do it...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

CHENTE said:


> Where did you cruz too?


cruise to Hell's kitcken then pch


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

classic53 said:


> cruise to Hell's kitcken then pch



Cool homie next time we set up a ride I will let you know .....


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

ORALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! VAMOS ALA TOMS FARM :roflmao:


----------



## DAVID E (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## DAVID E (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT........


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Thursday bump for Old style


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

I need to buy a bike!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I need to buy a bike!


:yes: Yes you do homie.....


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

MAYBE AFTER I GET MY RAG.


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> MAYBE AFTER I GET MY RAG.


Firme homie ......When we cruz we bumb the james just like we do in the LOLOs....


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Old Style In Da House!!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The
Top!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

How much is entry for bike n pedal cars


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> How much is entry for bike n pedal cars


Sorry brother we won't be judging bikes or pedal cars this year...


----------



## Rebe1 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hope to see all at the Memorial Day Carshow!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> MAYBE AFTER I GET MY RAG.


ain't nothing like cruizin on two wheels my lolo sits parked more n more


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

FRIME FLYER HOMIE FLYER ON PAGE 1


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

art said:


> FRIME FLYER HOMIE FLYER ON PAGE 1


Gracias homie......


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Rebe1 said:


> Hope to see all at the Memorial Day Carshow!


:thumbsup:


----------



## perlas48 (Nov 19, 2010)

Awwh!! thank you Old Style what an honor it is belonging to Old Style you have shown nothing but support and love after loss of my Paul and other fallen lowriders ..Thank you and God Bless.


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To Old Style Car Club...


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CHENTE said:


> Firme homie ......When we cruz we bumb the james just like we do in the LOLOs....
> View attachment 610717


Digging that bike!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

CHENTE said:


> Back side will be out next week .......
> View attachment 610951


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To

The

Top


----------



## OC Lady (Feb 24, 2013)

CHENTE said:


> View attachment 599498
> 
> _*ART RAMIREZ (PRESIDENT) - GRANDPA 46, 48, 56 CHEVY'S
> CHENTE RAMIREZ (V.P.) - SON 46 CHEVY 00 HARLEY DAVIDSON
> CHENTE JR RAMIREZ (KIMO) MEMBER - GRAND SON 52 CHEVY TRUCK *_





Wow I remember Kimo from a few years back.


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT for Old Style CC:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo to the OC...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> Digging that bike!!


Gracias homie..


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

cwplanet said:


> TTT for Old Style CC:thumbsup:


Right on!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TUESDAY BUMP


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

happy b day to my son vince chente Ramirez the big 39


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

artramirez said:


> happy b day to my son vince chente Ramirez the big 39


Thank you pops .


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

ORALE CHENTS, HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE, NEXT ONE IS ON ME, QVO


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

art said:


> ORALE CHENTS, HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE, NEXT ONE IS ON ME, QVO


Gracias loco lets have some beers ...The Wife and I will go to your pad Friday....


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

_*Old Style CC O.C .....Putting it Down....*_


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

_*Old

Style

Orange

County !!!!*_


----------



## perlas48 (Nov 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday Chente!!:rimshot::drama:


----------



## perlas48 (Nov 19, 2010)

Oooh no! next year Over the hill back yard boogie for you..lol Have a good day Chente.


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

perlas48 said:


> Oooh no! next year Over the hill back yard boogie for you..lol Have a good day Chente.


*
Gracias ....ok next year back yard boogie* ....:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The
Top


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT....


----------



## Nickg (Dec 9, 2010)

BIG TYMERZ CC will be rolling


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Nickg said:


> BIG TYMERZ CC will be rolling


Right on see you there...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The
Top


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Shine em up!!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:ttt


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To

The

Top!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo to the OC...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TO

THE

TOP


----------



## perlas48 (Nov 19, 2010)

Para Ariba!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

friday night cruise by


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

There will be an old school pop locking and break dancing contest...spread the word that we are looking for some bad ass poppers and breakers...it's going down OLD STYLE....


----------



## jerry arredondo (Feb 10, 2011)

Cant wait, we always have a firme turnout. Its all about family and friends getting together and remembering all the good times with our fallen lowriding members. That's right we ride low and slow.....


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

That's right loco...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> There will be an old school pop locking and break dancing contest...spread the word that we are looking for some bad ass poppers and breakers...it's going down OLD STYLE....


Orale get down homie....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

sunday morning bump for Old Style


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

classic53 said:


> sunday morning bump for Old Style


Gracias homie....


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT for a well-respected show:thumbsup:OLD STYLE


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

cwplanet said:


> TTT for a well-respected show:thumbsup:OLD STYLE


Right on brother......Gracias..


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The
Top


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

_*TTT......Old Style Car Club In Da Casa .....*_


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Friday bump for the homies from Old Style


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

did you guys make flyers yet


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

classic53 said:


> Friday bump for the homies from Old Style


Gracias homie..


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

joe bristol said:


> did you guys make flyers yet


Yes sir me or my dad will drop some off at the shop.


----------



## DAVID E (Mar 29, 2010)

looking forward to the show hopefully we get a lot of clubs and solo riders out there and have a good time.


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

That's right homie..


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To

The

Top...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Doing it big in 2013


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

My car at the homie Jason( old time 47) garage. He is doing the 46 up......

Big shot out to Jason!!!!! ... My ranfla will be ready and rolling hard this year ......Old Style car club in Da House !!!!!!


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

QVO:boink: TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

friday morning bump for da homies


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

classic53 said:


> friday morning bump for da homies


:thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

BRISTOL SOUND CANT WAIT ANY FLYERS YET


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

yes sir bro been busy busy see you tomorrow thanks joe


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The
Top


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

May is right around the corner...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Bump for OLD STYLE


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

cwplanet said:


> Bump for OLD STYLE


Thank you brother..


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

mid week bump


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

classic53 said:


> mid week bump


Gracias bro!!


----------



## OC Lady (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello OLD STYLE! It looks like your event is coming up real soon. Sounds like a blast


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

HI OC LADY. IT ALWATS IS,:rimshot: COME ON DOWN


----------



## OC Lady (Feb 24, 2013)

This is off subject but does OLD STYLE do weddings?


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

got the flyers. thanks art now take it to the top :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Let's get our cars ready to rock and roll....


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

OC Lady said:


> This is off subject but does OLD STYLE do weddings?


Yes we do......


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To


The



Top


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

OC Lady said:


> This is off subject but does OLD STYLE do weddings?



The Cholo Dj does weddings too. 323.557.2854 Mike. Call me before you book a Dj.


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

friday morning bump for the Old Style show


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Get those rides ready.


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## OC Lady (Feb 24, 2013)

CHENTE said:


> Yes we do......


Pm sent 


Ttt Old Style


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Old
Style
In
Da
House..


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The
Top


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

:rimshot:lets take it to the top


----------



## DAVID E (Mar 29, 2010)

:h5: ya ya


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Memories OC will be out to support Old Style. TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

memoriescarcluboc.com said:


> Memories OC will be out to support Old Style. TTT


Gracias homies ....


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Classics cruzin threw


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

:h5:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

Old Style CC is Ready lets Do our Show Yea :biggrin: 
We got it all
Food Vendors
Shaved Ice
Merchant Vendors
El Cholo DJ
Raffles - 50/50 - Trophies 
Fun for ALL :rofl: :thumbsup:​


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To


The



Top


----------



## JDIECAST (Nov 26, 2008)

*lets go support old style cc*

TORRES EMPIRE UNIQUEDIECAST IN THE CASA TO SHOW SUPPORT FOR OLD STYLE CAR CLUB:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT for OLD STYLE:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

artramirez said:


> Old Style CC is Ready lets Do our Show Yea :biggrin:
> We got it all
> Food Vendors
> Shaved Ice
> ...





It's going down...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

friday morning bump for da homies


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To

The


To


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

JDIECAST said:


> TORRES EMPIRE UNIQUEDIECAST IN THE CASA TO SHOW SUPPORT FOR OLD STYLE CAR CLUB:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Right on homie ..Gracias....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Gracias for everyone support...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> ttt


:h5:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

classic53 said:


> friday morning bump for da homies



:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Get those Ranflas Ready ......


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

_*Old Style 
Car Club 
Orange County *_


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

monday nigh bump


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

classic53 said:


> monday nigh bump


Gracias for all your support homie.....:h5:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Right on brother....


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To


The



Top


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TTT:nicoderm:


----------



## perlas48 (Nov 19, 2010)

lets do this :rimshot::drama:Goodtimes with Old Style !!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To



The






Top


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Almost here !!!!!


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

QVO HOMIE.....



CHENTE said:


> Almost here !!!!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

MrWorm714 said:


> QVO HOMIE.....


How have you been homie ?


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

Doing firme on this side of town... Look forward to seeing all the ranflas @ ur show... Nice flyer...



CHENTE said:


> How have you been homie ?


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

night time bump


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

MrWorm714 said:


> Doing firme on this side of town... Look forward to seeing all the ranflas @ ur show... Nice flyer...



Gracias homie ....you going to Chicano park the end of the month ?


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

classic53 said:


> night time bump


Almost here homie...


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

I will definatley be out there for sure....gots to represent O*C.....



CHENTE said:


> Gracias homie ....you going to Chicano park the end of the month ?


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

got some reg fron the latin gentes cruise night gonna send them in


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

classic53 said:


> got some reg fron the latin gentes cruise night gonna send them in


Right on loco...


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BLVD KINGS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> BLVD KINGS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!


:h5:

Right on homeboy......


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To




The







Top


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT for OLD STYLE


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Carrots to the top!!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> Carrots to the top!!!



Dang homie it was a little boring when you were on time out .....:rimshot::roflmao:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TO



THE





TOP


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

friday morning bump for da homies


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

classic53 said:


> friday morning bump for da homies



:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CHENTE said:


> Dang homie it was a little boring when you were on time out .....:rimshot::roflmao:


IM fresh out now homie! Time to get back on this block an make some moves!


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

No bikes and pedal cars ?


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

bluedream323 said:


> No bikes and pedal cars ?


Not this year homie ....Sorry ..


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> IM fresh out now homie! Time to get back on this block an make some moves!


Right on homeboy..


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> :thumbsup:


m

See you there homie..


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To






The









Top


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> IM fresh out now homie! Time to get back on this block an make some moves!





CDs $5


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Get those rides ready...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT.....


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To


The




Top....


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To




The









Top...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

_*Getting ready vatos ..........*_


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

:sprint:OLD STYLE SHOW IS COMING QUICK


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To



The





Top


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

_*Old Style Orange County !*_


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

UP TOP!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To




The






Top!!!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

thursday night bump


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

T
T
T
!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Old style to the top!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

monday bump


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Gracias for the support homies..


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To



The








Top !!!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT.,


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT for our friends Old Style:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

cwplanet said:


> TTT for our friends Old Style:thumbsup:


Right on brother...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

mid week bump for Old Style


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

ALMOST TIME!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> ALMOST TIME!


:thumbsup: !!!!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

_*Old Style Car Show Coming Soon !!!!!*_


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> :thumbsup:



Gracias loco .


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To





The






Top !!!


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

TO THE TOP. HOPE TO MAKE IT OUT THERE!


----------



## DAVID E (Mar 29, 2010)

_:yes:OLD STYLE AND FRIENDS 
LET'S DO THIS :yes:_


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To





The







Top


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> ALMOST TIME!



Did you say....Time?


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

sunday night bump


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To





The






Top!!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT..


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Happy B-Day Pearl !!!!

Bomb A$$$ Party !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To




The






Top...


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Late night bump!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

_*46 Coming Home !!!!!!*_


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To



The





Top.....


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

where was it at? :dunno:


----------



## OC Lady (Feb 24, 2013)

May is here :O

Get ready OC !
Good show coming real soon


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> where was it at? :dunno:



It was getting work done in Lake Elsinore by my homie Jason.


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

:nicoderm: S EE YA HOMIE LOWRIDER FEST NEXT WEEK, LAUGHLIN TOMORROW. QVO


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

friday bump for a good show


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

IM FINISHING OFF THE PATTERNS ON THE CUTTY....


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT OLD STYLE always good show:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> IM FINISHING OFF THE PATTERNS ON THE CUTTY....


Get down loco .....

Will it be ready for are show ?


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

*Cinco De Mayo weekend.... In the party bus to Laughlin .......*


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CHENTE said:


> Get down loco .....
> 
> Will it be ready for are show ?


:yes:

i WAS TRYING TO GET IT READY FOR THE ANAHEIM STADIUM SHOW BUT I STILL NEED TO GET A FEW PARTS.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

tuesday night bump for da homies


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

_*To



The





Top......*_


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

up top!!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT for OLD STYLE


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

friday bump


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To




The






Top


----------



## mnc47 (Dec 22, 2008)

*MID NITE CRUISERS will be there *


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

mnc47 said:


> *MID NITE CRUISERS will be there *


Gracias homies...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Get em ready !!!!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To





The








Top!!!!:


----------



## DAVID E (Mar 29, 2010)

GETING READY FOR THE DAY COME OUT AND PLAY BRING THOSE CARS OUT


----------



## OC Lady (Feb 24, 2013)

cwplanet said:


> TTT for OLD STYLE


Once more


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To the top...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

only a few more weeks


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

classic53 said:


> only a few more weeks[/QUOTE
> 
> Hellllll yaaaaaah!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

OC Lady said:


> Once more


Gracias!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

cwplanet said:


>




Thank you can't wait for your show..


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To






The






Top !!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

T
T
T
!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Thursday morning bump for the homies


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Next week baby...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To




The






Top


----------



## OC Lady (Feb 24, 2013)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Next week baby...


I was just thinking the same thing


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:finger: carrots!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Monday bump morning bump


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

_*OC IN THE MF HOUSE HOMIES ......OLD STYLE IS READY TO ROCK AND ROLL ....SHINE THEM RANFLAS UP .........*_


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

SPENSA TO ALL THE BIKE AND PEDAL CAR OWNERS . HOPEFULLY WE WILL HAVE SOMEONE JUDGE FOR US NEXT YEAR.

AS FOR THE RANFLAS SHINE EM UP WE HAVE 57 TROPHIES TO GIVE OUT ......1ST AND 2ND PLACE FROM 30s TO 2000s ,TRUCKS, SUV, HUMMERS, AND SUBURBANS..... ALSO....BEST OF SHOW.........PEOPLES CHOICE.......MOST CLUB PARTICIPATION .....


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo to the O.C.


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The
Top


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site, good luck
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


Gracias it is on the 26th....


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Tuesday morning bump...


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

MASS TEXT SENT.


----------



## juss_saying (Mar 1, 2013)

IN THE STREETS MAGAZINE will be there. Am looking forward to OLD STYLE CAR CLUB 5th ANNUAL MEMORIAL WEEKEND CAR SHOW


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> MASS TEXT SENT.



Firme homie...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

juss_saying said:


> IN THE STREETS MAGAZINE will be there. Am looking forward to OLD STYLE CAR CLUB 5th ANNUAL MEMORIAL WEEKEND CAR SHOW



Right on ....


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

CHENTE said:


> _*OC IN THE MF HOUSE HOMIES ......OLD STYLE IS READY TO ROCK AND ROLL ....SHINE THEM RANFLAS UP .........*_


TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

CHENTE said:


> SPENSA TO ALL THE BIKE AND PEDAL CAR OWNERS . HOPEFULLY WE WILL HAVE SOMEONE JUDGE FOR US NEXT YEAR.
> 
> AS FOR THE RANFLAS SHINE EM UP WE HAVE 57 TROPHIES TO GIVE OUT ......1ST AND 2ND PLACE FROM 30s TO 2000s ,TRUCKS, SUV, HUMMERS, AND SUBURBANS..... ALSO....BEST OF SHOW.........PEOPLES CHOICE.......MOST CLUB PARTICIPATION .....



To

The


Top


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

mid week bump


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Few days away....


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

classic53 said:


> mid week bump


Right on loco...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Chente call me again, I have a vendor that wants in...


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

CHENTE said:


> View attachment 599498
> 
> _*ART RAMIREZ (PRESIDENT) - GRANDPA 46, 48, 56 CHEVY'S
> CHENTE RAMIREZ (V.P.) - SON 46 CHEVY 00 HARLEY DAVIDSON
> CHENTE JR RAMIREZ (KIMO) MEMBER - GRAND SON 52 CHEVY TRUCK *_


 This pic is some cool ass stuff man. Three Generations of lowriding. I love this. OG Art you have to be very proud. Keep up the good work


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Gracias Mike..


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

only a few more days to shine up the rides .


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

should be a nice day. bring your pop-ups, we'll make room for them


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

T.T.T


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To 
The 
MF
Top


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

are we allowed to bring coolers with water n sodas ?


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

classic53 said:


> are we allowed to bring coolers with water n sodas ?


Hell yeah homie....no problem loco....
I want everyone to have a Firme time.


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

L.A. , I.E. , C.Town, S.B, ,S.D., W.C. will be in the house..

Roll call time.......


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Daddy ooo said:


> This pic is some cool ass stuff man. Three Generations of lowriding. I love this. OG Art you have to be very proud. Keep up the good work


From the Ramirez family we want to Thank You.


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> T.T.T


Gracias see you vatos out there..


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

CHENTE said:


> L.A. , I.E. , C.Town, S.B, ,S.D., W.C. will be in the house..
> 
> Roll call time.......


TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To




The






Top


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

One more day.....


----------



## DAVID E (Mar 29, 2010)

IT'S TIME LEAVE THE ATTITUDES AT HOME AND LET'S HAVE FUN GUYS B-


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

It's here locos.....


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Afternoon bump see you guys tomarrow


----------



## ssaguilar (Dec 12, 2007)

Great show. Good food, grip of cars, good atmosphere and well organized. Props!


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Pics Please anybody!!!!


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

IMPALAS O*C HAD A GREAT TIME TODAY LOTS OF CLEAN RIDES :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Good show OLD STYLE! Here are some pics that I took-


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks Oldstyle had a blast good food ,good music see you next year.


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

ssaguilar said:


> Great show. Good food, grip of cars, good atmosphere and well organized. Props!


Thank you .....


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

classic53 said:


> Thanks Oldstyle had a blast good food ,good music see you next year.


Thank you Eli for all your support .


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> IMPALAS O*C HAD A GREAT TIME TODAY LOTS OF CLEAN RIDES :thumbsup:


Thank you for the support Impalas OC .......


----------



## DAVID E (Mar 29, 2010)

on behalf of old style car club would like to say thanks to all car clubs and solo riders that went out to the shoe 
was a great time hope you all enjoyed yourself thank you.:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

*Thanks to all Car Clubs and solo Riders for supporting Old Style Car Club see you all next year.
Sunday Memorial Weekend 

Temptations Thanks Ronnie for your help .... 
Bomb Life
Group
Southern Royalty
Classic Dreams
Legends
Fleetlines
Dukes
Mid Night Cruisers Man you guys rolled deep ..Gracias...
Old Cranks
Superiors
Morning Wood Thank you B-Ray for your help
Hi Toners
Latin Gents
Classics Thank you Eli for all the support from start to finish .
Still Tippin
Impalas
Thee Artistics
Uniques
Klique
De Aquellas
Latin Lords
Viejitos
Reflestions
Imperiales Thank you Jessie Gypsy Rose
Suenos
CWPLANET Thanks Eric for all your support from start to finish.
BLVD Kings Thank you Robert for all your support .

Thanks for all the Support.......
*


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

A*nd how about our bad ass DJ ....Mike you got down homie ....Gracias...*


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CHENTE said:


> *Thanks to all Car Clubs and solo Riders for supporting Old Style Car Club see you all next year.
> Sunday Memorial Weekend
> 
> Temptations Thanks Ronnie for your help ....
> ...


ANYTIME BROTHER!


MY SON HAD A GOOD TIME AS WELL.


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

_*Bristol Sounds was in the house like always supporting big time ....
Thank you Joe !
*__*
Gracias......
*__*Bristol Sounds !!! *_


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> ANYTIME BROTHER!
> 
> 
> MY SON HAD A GOOD TIME AS WELL.


:h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CHENTE said:


> *Thanks to all Car Clubs and solo Riders for supporting Old Style Car Club see you all next year.
> Sunday Memorial Weekend
> 
> Temptations Thanks Ronnie for your help ....
> ...



Don't forget Octane Angels...hot rods with the classic white wall tire guy


----------



## mnc47 (Dec 22, 2008)

Thank you From the Mid Nite Cruisers. We have a great time at all your shows every year. Glad to be part of it and to support all the homies from Old Style C.C.


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

CHENTE said:


> _*Bristol Sounds was in the house like always supporting big time ....
> Thank you Joe !
> *__*
> Gracias......
> *__*Bristol Sounds !!! *_


ANY TIME WE HAD A GREAT TIME THERE SHOW WAS POPPING


----------

